

Service oriented REST architecture is an oxymoron - dnene
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2009/10/service-oriented-rest-architecture-is-an-oxymoron/

======
SamAtt
This is maybe the muddyist thinking I've ever read. He tries to draw a
distinction between SOA "Services" and REST "Resources" but it doesn't work
because a "Resource" is just the end product of a "Service". So really he's
just jumping through his own mentally created hoops (I bet he's the type that
writes 40 pages of Workflow and UML diagrams before he ever writes a line of
code)

Whether you use SOA or REST it's still still just an interface to the same
functionality. How you choose to think about it is all in your head.

~~~
wmartinez
Wait a second.

1\. "...it doesn't work because a "Resource" is just the end product of a
"Service"...". I think we need to review the concepts. A resource is an
abstraction, a thing that lives on the web, in no particular place, and that
may have more than one representation. Actual implementation of a resource can
be anything, and one option is to built a service. 2\. Nor SOA nor REST are
interfaces! Wrong, they are architecture styles. 3\. Agree, same functionality
can be achieved using either style. But app is not only the functional part,
but the quality attributes too, and REST/SOA have different architectural
constrains to deal with those attributes. 4\. Finally, you are right, YOu can
choose what to use, but it is not good to confuse them.

~~~
SamAtt
I have data. I want you to be able to use that data. I create a service so
that you can INTERFACE with my data.

Again, the reason "Information Architecture" has become a dirty word in most
IT organizations is because of these little mental circles. Like when you say
"Actual implementation of a resource can be anything". What does that even
mean? Are you saying there's some form of "resource" that isn't data of some
kind? Because if all resources are data of some kind than there has to be some
process to deliver that data. That process is called a service. Hence
resources are the end result of services (as I said)

~~~
dnene
I think the blog post clearly mentions that there is indeed one standardised
resource management service for REST over HTTP, and given its simplicity and
ubiquity, that particular standardised service orientation is uninteresting
and largely ignorable.

~~~
SamAtt
When I find someone disagrees with me I tend to either try to elaborate on my
point or present a counter point to their argument. Not just quote what I've
already said. You should try it

